# This is one of my favorites, '72 5-speed



## jammer (Jul 15, 2020)

I think this one may be the cleanest stingrays I own, has a couple of scuffs on the chainguard and one little paint chip on the fork, that's about it. The speedo shows 50 miles, I have the cable for it, can't remember why I took it off. September of 1972. Never been apart or detailed, It's been in storage for awhile, I just dusted it off. Some day I will go through it better.


----------



## Rollo (Jul 15, 2020)

... Amazing condition! ...


----------



## 70 Fastback (Jul 18, 2020)

Very nice!


----------

